# Be Advised



## pineywoods (Jul 11, 2022)

I know this thread is not going to be popular with some members, groups, cliques so it's a good thing I don't care about being popular. What I do care about is people following the rules of Smoking Meat Forums.
#1 There are no rules that threads must be about or include cooking we have sections that are clearly not cooking related and many threads that are not cooking related. I recently posted a thread about blueberries, Al posted one about putting up a gazebo, Rick posted one about a bourbon distillery tour, John posted one about fishing, and there have been a bunch more that were not "cooking" related and we haven't gotten all the non-cooking related bs comments another member has been getting.
#2 If you decide you don't like another member's threads or posts you have a couple choices either don't click on them or put them on ignore those are your choices. Attacking the member or giving them bad advice is not an option and staff is tired of seeing it. Also complaining about a member lashing out after being attacked multiple times isn't going to get you very far either. Come on either try to help people or ignore them if they are breaking SMF rules report them but enough of the bickering. Also remember back to when you were a new member more than likely your posting was not perfect. All members should know better and OTBS members are to be the best of the best and held to an even higher standard think about it.
I am leaving this thread open for now but if you really want to discuss this it would probably be better to PM me than to make this thread get locked.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 12, 2022)

Well said and as it should be,

Thank you 

David


----------



## negolien (Jul 12, 2022)

Yeah, I can be testy about people crying about a particular bbq grill but I would never knock someone for posting something as a general rule. If you're not interested don't read it, not a fan of someone mute em /shrug. Lotta perennially offended running around here lately imho.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 12, 2022)

Well said time to stop acting like kids.

Warren


----------



## Cabo (Jul 12, 2022)

Here we go again...


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 12, 2022)

My understanding and the reason I joined and supported this site is that forums are based on tried-and-true information and experience sharing with an emphasis on mutual mentoring, coaching, and encouragement in the broad area of smoking meat (and veggies). There’s room for tactful challenges and even corrections as that is part of healthy mentorship and coaching. 

Flaming, trolling, general rudeness and boastfulness are accepted and encouraged traits of social media like Facebook and, in my humble opinion, belong there, not here. I do not belong to any social media for that reason and I consider this small but respected corner of the internet as a safe haven from the drama and concocted doom of social media sites. 

To quote a great and respected philosopher, “If you can’t say somethin’ nice, don’t say nothin’ at all.”  -Thumper


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 12, 2022)

Jerry, you make some valid points here and I'm guilty as charged on a couple of counts. When I got called a profane name and a negative remark was made referencing mentality, and those same references were made about other members held in high regard, I took it personally. Instead of maintaining the high ground, I let personal feelings take precedent over prudence and allowed myself to be baited into a situation that I should have avoided. In hindsight, I should have just reported the comments to the staff, have faith that appropriate action would be taken, and let it go. You, the rest of the staff, and all the members here, have my apologies. My word sir, this was the first and LAST time I'll allow that to happen. I've always tried to conduct myself in a respectful and upstanding manner here and I'm a bit embarrassed over this one   

Robert


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 12, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Well said and as it should be,
> 
> Thank you
> 
> David



I'll second this!  I frequently post "non" cooking posts because the forum as stated above is more than showing "pics" of food (there are other platforms for that).... Learning and sharing is why the forum has been (and is) so successful IMOP...ie building a community is just that..."building" it not "knocking" it down!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 12, 2022)

Completely agreed!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 12, 2022)

Well to be honest I don't remember the last time I posted an actual "cooking" thread. I did smoke a couple butts, brisket, and some hamburgers two weekends ago of course the same day I changed out the u-joints on a pto shaft for the bushog,  put a new door on the skid steer as the original shattered, put mew blades on the mower, and picked blueberries so needless to say I didn't take a single pic. Blueberries are about down and that's not a terrible thing I'm beyond tired of picking them.
Add to that the stuff I do on the staff side here and I just don't post much anymore.
Ken I was in no way trying to direct this thread at you personally but to a lot of people that just weren't acting like the great members we know them to be.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 12, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Well to be honest I don't remember the last time I posted an actual "cooking" thread. I did smoke a couple butts, brisket, and some hamburgers two weekends ago of course the same day I changed out the u-joints on a pto shaft for the bushog,  put a new door on the skid steer as the original shattered, put mew blades on the mower, and picked blueberries so needless to say I didn't take a single pic. Blueberries are about down and that's not a terrible thing I'm beyond tired of picking them.
> Add to that the stuff I do on the staff side here and I just don't post much anymore.
> Ken I was in no way trying to direct this thread at you personally but to a lot of people that just weren't acting like the great members we know them to be.


Dang piney.....you can come by my house any time and have a to do list like that.....I’ll feed ya and you can even take pics before din din is consumed!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 12, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Dang piney.....you can come by my house any time and have a to do list like that.....I’ll feed ya and you can even take pics before din din is consumed!


Careful Piney...I think Civil is trying to recruit you for help on his honey do list!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 12, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Jerry, you make some valid points here and I'm guilty as charged on a couple of counts. When I got called a profane name and a negative remark was made referencing mentality, and those same references were made about other members held in high regard, I took it personally. Instead of maintaining the high ground, I let personal feelings take precedent over prudence and allowed myself to be baited into a situation that I should have avoided. In hindsight, I should have just reported the comments to the staff, have faith that appropriate action would be taken, and let it go. You, the rest of the staff, and all the members here, have my apologies. My word sir, this was the first and LAST time I'll allow that to happen. I've always tried to conduct myself in a respectful and upstanding manner here and I'm a bit embarrassed over this one
> 
> Robert


I didn’t actually read any of the theatrics of this, but I heard about it, and I understand that the thread was “cleaned up” so the details were deleted. That said, this site attracts mature and accomplished folks, and for the most part we play nice, but we have a lot of collective knowledge that attracts a host of other folks, most of which have no knowledge and little manners. We just have to scroll by those, help the ones you can and let the rest drown. This has been my learning curve. I have been guilty of exactly what you did here Robert. I have since been very reluctant to rejoin the group fully. Partly out of frustration and partially out of some shame, but I now realize that weakness and believe we should just push past and concentrate on this great core of bbq “knowers “ on this site and just scroll by the ones we disagree with. Doesn’t really take much effort to just not post or react to a post, I’ve learned this recently. Just passing that along.

Oh and BTW Robert, you have a place at my table anytime, I’ve said before and will say again, you Sir are good people.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 13, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> I changed out the u-joints on a pto shaft for the bushog, put a new door on the skid steer as the original shattered, put mew blades on the mower, and picked blueberries


Well sheesh Jerry...what did you do after lunch??   


SmokinEdge said:


> I have since been very reluctant to rejoin the group fully. Partly out of frustration and partially out of some shame


Don't let one mishap stop you from being part of the forum please. You and I have shared some dialog that has been thoroughly enjoyed. We all make mistakes, it's just the nature of being human. It is how those mistakes are handled once they are recognized that makes the difference. To my knowledge there has only been one person in history that was perfect. I'd rather not suffer the same fate so I can easily live with a mistake once in a while   


SmokinEdge said:


> Oh and BTW Robert, you have a place at my table anytime, I’ve said before and will say again, you Sir are good people.


Thanks so much for that. It is deeply appreciated but beware what you offer. I might just come slithering up to your door one day   

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 13, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> That said, this site attracts mature and accomplished folks, and for the most part we play nice, but we have a lot of collective knowledge that attracts a host of other folks, most of which have no knowledge and little manners.



I had to run to the bathroom after I read this. When I looked in the mirror I broke out laughing. I've been called a lot of things before, but mature isn't one of them.

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 13, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I had to run to the bathroom after I read this. When I looked in the mirror I broke out laughing. I've been called a lot of things before, but mature isn't one of them.


Remember Chris, there is an exception to every rule   At least you play nice most of the time so that lends just a bit of credibility.

Robert


----------



## clifish (Jul 13, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Remember Chris, there is an exception to every rule   At least you play nice most of the time so that lends just a bit of credibility.
> 
> Robert


I like everything about 

 gmc2003
 ........except his avatar


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 13, 2022)

I for one am happy that the SMF has so many posting areas that are not just bbq or food related.

With todays meat prices its sometimes easier to post other things you do. We all need to save some hard earned $$ on meats.

It will get better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2022)

I must have missed the complaints against particular posts.
I hope people aren't getting sick of my Famous "Bear Stories".
Most Bear Stories have Food involved.

Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 13, 2022)

AMEN! Brother. I'm ashamed to say I fell into that trap. Think I got banned a couple times. Folks. Just because it's a pm, it isn't necessarily between you and that person. Just keep calm. Hold the high ground and let it go.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 13, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Well to be honest I don't remember the last time I posted an actual "cooking" thread. I did smoke a couple butts, brisket, and some hamburgers two weekends ago of course the same day I changed out the u-joints on a pto shaft for the bushog,  put a new door on the skid steer as the original shattered, put mew blades on the mower, and picked blueberries so needless to say I didn't take a single pic. Blueberries are about down and that's not a terrible thing I'm beyond tired of picking them.
> Add to that the stuff I do on the staff side here and I just don't post much anymore.
> Ken I was in no way trying to direct this thread at you personally but to a lot of people that just weren't acting like the great members we know them to be.


Sheesh! It took me 2 weeks to get up the energy to trim the Quince bushes by the patio LOL!
I'm afraid I've been guilty. A few years ago a newbie had posted a cook of a LOT of meat and another newbie asked him a question. The guy proceeded to jump all over him for asking such a stupid question (the kind we have all asked before).
Probably scared the guy off for good. I couldn't help calling him out on it. I believe "hubris" was the strongest word I used. 
He proceed to berate me and told me I was now on his ignore list (first time I had heard of that).
Well, it ticked me off so much I stayed away for over a year. 
I checked back in after I retired and though I may go a week or more without checking in I enjoy the site and have no problem with "non food related" posts. I've made a few myself......
I haven't seen rudeness like that since I've been back.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 13, 2022)

Missed the ordeal but recently bought a car and joined a webforum for it and that place is RAW.  Guys getting all worked up over motor oil choice.  Reminded me how much I like it here where it's good folks.  I can tolerate a little trouble now and then.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> I like everything about
> 
> gmc2003
> ........except his avatar


Thanks Cliff. I can live with that.

Chrsi


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> I like everything about
> 
> gmc2003
> ........except his avatar


I kinda gotta agree. That 

 gmc2003
 feller is a pretty solid guy and a lot of fun around here....and he has a beer pole  I am envious

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 13, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> I for one am happy that the SMF has so many posting areas that are not just bbq or food related.
> 
> With todays meat prices its sometimes easier to post other things you do. We all need to save some hard earned $$ on meats.
> 
> It will get better.


Bullwhip effect assures you are correct....it will get better. I have been going through a lot of the game meat in the freezers lately.


----------



## lamar (Jul 13, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> I know this thread is not going to be popular with some members, groups, cliques so it's a good thing I don't care about being popular. What I do care about is people following the rules of Smoking Meat Forums.
> #1 There are no rules that threads must be about or include cooking we have sections that are clearly not cooking related and many threads that are not cooking related. I recently posted a thread about blueberries, Al posted one about putting up a gazebo, Rick posted one about a bourbon distillery tour, John posted one about fishing, and there have been a bunch more that were not "cooking" related and we haven't gotten all the non-cooking related bs comments another member has been getting.
> #2 If you decide you don't like another member's threads or posts you have a couple choices either don't click on them or put them on ignore those are your choices. Attacking the member or giving them bad advice is not an option and staff is tired of seeing it. Also complaining about a member lashing out after being attacked multiple times isn't going to get you very far either. Come on either try to help people or ignore them if they are breaking SMF rules report them but enough of the bickering. Also remember back to when you were a new member more than likely your posting was not perfect. All members should know better and OTBS members are to be the best of the best and held to an even higher standard think about it.
> I am leaving this thread open for now but if you really want to discuss this it would probably be better to PM me than to make this thread get locked.


----------



## negolien (Jul 13, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I must have missed the complaints against particular posts.
> I hope people aren't getting sick of my Famous "Bear Stories".
> Most Bear Stories have Food involved.
> 
> Bear


  We love your posts Bear :<).... 

  Social media is tough now a days. IMHO there are two issues.... keeping politics and religion and RL controversial stuff outta the group... and people getting butt hurt over everything. I think the mods and members for the most part do ok. Everyone makes mistakes sometimes though. Ya might be mad at someone or something initially but like in the grown-up world after an initial reaction you just got to chalk it up to Sierra Hotel and move on lol.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 13, 2022)

Was told when I was a kid...sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me... pretty much still holds true for me today. Not much of one for BS but if I speak my mind and offend anyone I'm man enough to apologize.  

Ryan


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jul 14, 2022)

don't know if its stress, hard times,, end times ect.
seems people are edgy [and live stock too]
was out in the yard yesterday and a fight broke out in the closest pen to the house
dirt flying pigs screaming.
had to go break it up before one of them got hurt
very unusual for this breed to fight like this except the boars over territory [and that's rare]

Mike


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 14, 2022)

YooperSmoker said:


> don't know if its stress, hard times,, end times ect.
> seems people are edgy [and live stock too]
> was out in the yard yesterday and a fight broke out in the closest pen to the house
> dirt flying pigs screaming.
> ...


Seems to be so much anger these days. If it's hitting animals too, maybe there's something in the air.....


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 14, 2022)

Even the monkeys are pissed off



			Knife-wielding monkey terrorises town


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 14, 2022)

YooperSmoker said:


> don't know if its stress, hard times,, end times ect.
> seems people are edgy [and live stock too]
> was out in the yard yesterday and a fight broke out in the closest pen to the house
> dirt flying pigs screaming.
> ...


What variety of pigs?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2022)

Don't want the bacon bruised! 
Could be the heat and humidity.  After 4 days of cleaning out grain bins this week I wasn't any too happy this afternoon.  Gets to be almighty warm inside a steel bin when it's 90 degrees and humid.

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 14, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Don't want the bacon bruised!
> Could be the heat and humidity.  After 4 days of cleaning out grain bins this week I wasn't any too happy this afternoon.  Gets to be almighty warm inside a steel bin when it's 90 degrees and humid.
> 
> Ryan



Reminds me of the late 80s when I was building the two bedrooms upstairs in our house. When we moved in the upstairs was basically two windows, rafters, joists and blown insulation. I was up there in July laying the 3/4" plywood down for the flooring. Between the heat, humidity, sweat, and liquid nails I came down looking like a tarred and feathered chicken. My parents, wife and kids were laughing their butts off. Me not so much until later in the day.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Reminds me of the late 80s when I was building the two bedrooms upstairs in our house. When we moved in the upstairs was basically two windows, rafters, joists and blown insulation. I was up there in July laying the 3/4" plywood down for the flooring. Between the heat, humidity, sweat, and liquid nails I came down looking like a tarred and feathered chicken. My parents, wife and kids were laughing their butts off. Me not so much until later in the day.
> 
> Chris


Add in some corn dust and chaff and dust from soybeans with drips of sweat...look like a striped gopher! 

Ryan


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jul 14, 2022)

Idaho pasture pig
they are a grass feeder primarily
https://idahopasturepigregistry.com/breed-standard/
still a registered breeder not listed any more

Mike


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 14, 2022)

I had never heard of that breed of pig. Thanks for posting...


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 14, 2022)

YooperSmoker said:


> Idaho pasture pig
> they are a grass feeder primarily
> https://idahopasturepigregistry.com/breed-standard/
> still a registered breeder not listed any more
> ...



Cool I had not heard of that breed either looks interesting


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 15, 2022)

Just got back from recording concerts and festivals in Europe for 3 weeks and missing bbq and the site.  A $200 tri to my Costco business center for pork bellies, chicken and ribs and reading about bbq on here has be grounded back home.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 15, 2022)

Well I missed this one as I have been moving and I apologize to everyone for not being present. That being said this site is one GIANT family. Families fight. Sometimes families don't like each other. Sometimes they do. Sometimes people have bad days. Sometimes people interpret something one way that was meant another.

In the end we all are here because we have a love of BBQ and this site has let us share other aspects of our lives with one and another.

If something is concerning you flag it or contact a staff member. TX will tell you that weather or not I agree with you or not ill listen and try to be as fair as I can be and I was be very blunt and to the point. I know Jerry and other staff members will be as well.

Carry on and let the BBQ be well used this wonderful weekend.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 16, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> TX will tell you that weather or not I agree with you or not ill listen and try to be as fair as I can be and I was be very blunt and to the point.


This is very true. It helps dramatically if people understand though that there's just no way possible for the staff to cater to every want or need from every forum member. It's all about the staff finding the best balance they can and applying it across the board, which I feel they do a pretty darned good job of doing.

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## smokeymose (Jul 16, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> That being said this site is one GIANT family. Families fight. Sometimes families don't like each other. Sometimes they do. Sometimes people have bad days. Sometimes people interpret something one way that was meant another.


Succinct and well said.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 16, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Succinct and well said.


What’s that supposed to mean?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> What’s that supposed to mean?


I thought the same thing! But don't remember where my dictionary is at! 

Ryan


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I thought the same thing! But don't remember where my dictionary is at!
> 
> Ryan


I like dictionary.com  :-)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> I like dictionary.com  :-)


The learning never ends lol!

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 17, 2022)

Thanks 

 pineywoods

I don't have issues with desktop viewing and the ads without logging in.
I slowed logging in and posting due to the pettiness.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2022)

Working with many groups of different organizations and fraternal groups I learned early on YOU WILL NOT PLEASE EVERYONE. Being blunt either accept it or move on. If you can better, it let us hear it but no BS just because you're not happy.

Warren


----------



## Noreen Pow (Sep 1, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> I know this thread is not going to be popular with some members, groups, cliques so it's a good thing I don't care about being popular. What I do care about is people following the rules of Smoking Meat Forums.
> #1 There are no rules that threads must be about or include cooking we have sections that are clearly not cooking related and many threads that are not cooking related. I recently posted a thread about blueberries, Al posted one about putting up a gazebo, Rick posted one about a bourbon distillery tour, John posted one about fishing, and there have been a bunch more that were not "cooking" related and we haven't gotten all the non-cooking related bs comments another member has been getting.
> #2 If you decide you don't like another member's threads or posts you have a couple choices either don't click on them or put them on ignore those are your choices. Attacking the member or giving them bad advice is not an option and staff is tired of seeing it. Also complaining about a member lashing out after being attacked multiple times isn't going to get you very far either. Come on either try to help people or ignore them if they are breaking SMF rules report them but enough of the bickering. Also remember back to when you were a new member more than likely your posting was not perfect. All members should know better and OTBS members are to be the best of the best and held to an even higher standard think about it.
> I am leaving this thread open for now but if you really want to discuss this it would probably be better to PM me than to make this thread get locked.


Really nice and very informative information you told. It is very helpful for beginner like me.


----------



## forktender (Sep 2, 2022)

Good lord, I thought this site was mainly adults.
If another man says something to me that I don't like, I either,
A: don't pay attention.
B. bitch slap him.
It really is as simple as that, but seeing this childish B.S. really makes me feel that this Country is doomed, when men can't act as men, it's over.


----------



## Retired Spook (Sep 2, 2022)

I agree 100% with the OP.


----------

